# Riders Check in



## Goblin84 (Apr 25, 2007)

Where do you normally ride?  Road or Mtn?  Do you belong to a Group?  Hoping we can maybe do an AZ Gathering roadie style.


As for myself:
Im in Southern NH, member of the Granite State Wheelmen, and I'm pretty much just a roadie (no mtn biking for me).  I bike a lot in the Manchester/Concord Area.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2007)

MTB here, just started last year.  I'd like to get a road bike at some point and do some road riding, but that's just not in the budget right now...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn, I was writing up a whole thing to get this thread started and you beat me to it! 

I live in Northern NJ

Haven't started riding yet, but by mid-season I can do rides up to 50 miles, norm would be 20-25
Ride both off-road(with wife, avg speed 10-15 mph) and on road by myself or with  friends (typical ride 20-50 miles, 16-20 mph)
Recent spots for riding:
D&R trail in Central Jersey(off road 50 miles)
Paulinskill Valley Trail in Northwest NJ(off road 50 miles)
Palisades Interstare Park, Northern, NJ starting south of George Washington Bridge and going north
9W in northern NJ from the GWB into NY state
Just about any roads in Bergen county


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2007)

MTB'r since mid-80s...

Kinda dropped out of it last season... But i want to get back in the saddle...

Lot's of great riding around Hunter...

AndyZ... You gotta hit Chimny Rock some day...


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd like to get back on the mountain bike, but I said that last year too and it never happened. I just get sucked into working around the house, not that it's bad because I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

My riding profile is very (eerily?) similar to Andy's. Only difference is that I'm in Central CT, and do my riding there. Some road, some trail (Mostly Airline, and some of the other Rail to Trails) and some off the beaten path. Unfortunately, I don't have the greenlight to do more than the stationary bike right now, but my PT says I should be able to do some light road and trail this Summer. Most likely lagging behind the wife and six-year-old daughter...:lol:


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 25, 2007)

Road riding for me. I try to ride at least 5-days a week. I ride weekly with the local chapter AMC and sometimes several other local bike clubs. Many rides especially during the week it's just me and my wife, she kicks my butt, especailly on the climbs! I also do at least one extended 1-2 week organized ride per season and several centuries. This year we're doing a week of 65-75 miles/day in the Amish country. Bike trips are the best vacations, eat -sleep- ride... 
Road bike trips in ski country are the best!

Mountain bike only rarely, I used to ride in the winter then I started skiing more.  :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> Road riding for me. I try to ride at least 5-days a week. I ride weekly with the local chapter AMC and sometimes several other local bike clubs. Many rides especially during the week it's just me and my wife, she kicks my butt, especailly on the climbs! I also do at least one extended 1-2 week organized ride per season and several centuries. This year we're doing a week of 65-75 miles/day in the Amish country. Bike trips are the best vacations, eat -sleep- ride...
> Road bike trips in ski country are the best!
> 
> Mountain bike only rarely, I used to ride in the winter then I started skiing more. :grin:


 
One of my best vacations was a bike ride from NJ to Cape Cod, this was back in 1993. I had everything I needed for camping on my bike. I would ride until sunset and when it started getting close to sunset and I found a campground I would stop in. If I didn't see a campground, I would just start looking for a good wooded area and setup in there. Was a great 2 weeks and 1000 miles.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 25, 2007)

Road and MTB

Because of back issues, my mtb is more friendly to me, so I'm going to try to do more of that this year.

Road:
For road I usually hit up local roads and occasionally will travel for more hilly rides (like Greylock last year). I do a lot of quick 25 milers (after work jaunts) but like doing the occasional 50+ miler. This year I prob won't log as many road miles, so I won't be as fast or as speed-hungry as I was before injuries.

Mtb:
I hit up Mianus a lot, and Trumbull once in a while. I'd like to get farther out to bigger rides this year, possibly up to one of the ski mountains for some lift serviced DH.


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Mtb:
> I hit up Mianus a lot, and Trumbull once in a while. I'd like to get farther out to bigger rides this year, possibly up to one of the ski mountains for some lift serviced DH.



So -- Do you want to maybe take me around the local MTB stuff near Stamford...??   
I'm here a couple days a week - have an apartment in town...  Ride my Gary Fisher to work a lot...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'd like to get back on the mountain bike, but I said that last year too and it never happened. I just get sucked into working around the house, not that it's bad because I actually enjoy it.



We gotta get you out on the bike this year.  I try to get out once a week, let me know if you want to hook for a ride.


----------



## aveski2000 (Apr 25, 2007)

Both road & mountain biking in Portland ME. Lots of great trails in the Portland area, from Bradbury to the north to Aggie to the South.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 26, 2007)

dmc said:


> So -- Do you want to maybe take me around the local MTB stuff near Stamford...??
> I'm here a couple days a week - have an apartment in town...  Ride my Gary Fisher to work a lot...


Sure, man. Mianus is ~15-20min from me (near stamford high) and I usually hit it up after work. I'd be up for an early morning ride or after work. Next week I have Wed and Friday night free.


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Rider Check In*



andyzee said:


> Damn, I was writing up a whole thing to get this thread started and you beat me to it!
> 
> I live in Northern NJ
> 
> ...


live near Danbury, CT

    * Roadie
    * Commute to work usually 4 days per week, 40 miles per day
    * fixed 7 flat tires last year during commutes - burned 2 sets of brakes
    * Commuting starts around end of March (cold & dark), ends in October or so
    * Average speed between 18 - 20 MPH
    * Usually take a longer rides on weekends (hill training, interval sprinting) 
    * Will do Trek Across Maine Again this year (3 days @ 180 miles)
    * Have a "spare" bike in Chicago area where I travel often for work

__________________


----------



## andyzee (Apr 27, 2007)

jplynch019 said:


> * Will do Trek Across Maine Again this year (3 days @ 180 miles)
> __________________


 
I believe Thaller1 will be doing that again this year.


----------



## jplynch019 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Trek Across Maine, A great ride!*

Trek across Maine is a great ride for a great cause.   Well organized, well run event. One Killer hill on day 1 that is about 6 miles up !  Many, many people get off and walk that hill. 

Good party on night #2 at Colby College in Waterville, ME.   Liquid Carb re-load. 

And lots of spectators lining the streets when you finish at Owl's Head near Rockland.


----------



## 56fish (Apr 27, 2007)

Roadie, PA Laurel Highlands...home of the US Amateur Championships - this season and, last...NEK for the month of Aug....also, on the Allegheny Passage (rail-trail Pgh to DC) on a tandem w/ my wife!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'd like to get back on the mountain bike, but I said that last year too and it never happened. I just get sucked into working around the house, not that it's bad because I actually enjoy it.



Since you weren't able to hit Burke on skis this year at least maybe check out the area this summer by riding the Kingdom Trails (trails for all abilities). That is where I put the most mileage on in the months with no snow :grin:


----------



## dmc (Apr 27, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Sure, man. Mianus is ~15-20min from me (near stamford high) and I usually hit it up after work. I'd be up for an early morning ride or after work. Next week I have Wed and Friday night free.



cool...  I'm  kinda near Strawberry Hill...
I'm not quite ready to ride... But I'll ping ya in the coming weeks..


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm mostly a roadie. 
My mountain bike is an old clunker and it feels like it's been made from plumming iron. I can't believe that I had the power to ride that monster. I'm looking to unload it for cheap money and get something light.

I live 10 minutes (by bike) from the Blue Hills (Boston area), so I ride on the roads around it. I'm training to be able to ride with Charles River Wheelmen on their tarining rides. 

If any of you out there live close enough to the Blue Hills to spin with me on week day evenings, I'd welcome the company and hopefully the motivation. Riding solo alows for lazyness


----------



## pedxing (Apr 27, 2007)

Riding for me is mostly about getting places or low impact aerobic work - so I like reliable and comfortable, but don't care about high performance much.  In fact, its hard to get a good work out in the city on my good road bike without driving too fast for the city roads and paths.  I'm in the Boston area and I like to do long loops around the Charles River - Boston, Cambridge, Watertown and beyond.  I'll also take the Minuteman bikeway out to Acton and then go out on the unpaved rail right of way past the Great Meadows sanctuary and into Concord.   I have an old Cannondale road bike, a beater bike from goodwill that rides surprisingly well and am looking to replace the mountain bike I gave to my step son.  Mountain biking for me has never been anything more intense than the trails in the Fells, so it won't be anything to brag about.

My step-son is a pretty skilled bike mechanic - worked at a shop last summer, so I'm hoping to get some help from him.


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2007)

Mostly Mtn.  4-6 days a week most of the year.  I get out 2-3 days before work for 60-90 mins on some pretty techy, trail-bike terrain which snakes up and down a nice ridge so there is some good elevation gain as well.  Then on weekends I try to get in a longer ride at say Blue Mtn up in Peekskill or just in our woods. 

In October I picked up a road bike and have a nice hilly 35 mile ride near me that I did a bunch of times in the fall/winter.  I also get out to AndyZee's neck of the woods and ride road with my fatherinlaw and his buddies up to the "spoon" in Nyack.  I just did 62 miles (personal best so far) on saturday when on vacation in Miami and am working up to a century ride at the Livestrong ride in Philly in August.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> We gotta get you out on the bike this year.  I try to get out once a week, let me know if you want to hook for a ride.



Yea Brian ...youve got some good stuff to hit in your area...burr pond...nepaug to name a few..gotta get greg out..

I started mtn biking a few years ago ...Some pretty good stuff up my way too...meriden mountain......tyler mill in wallingford is cool too..well have to hook up..

steve


----------

